# Down East Hunting Retriever Club Field trial



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news on the Open??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the water marks

1,7,8,12,13,15,18,19,23

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st -#7 Ranger H/Keith Farmer O/Wes Wilkes
2nd-#13 Larry O/H Mike Moscowitz
3rd-#19 Deke H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree
4th-#12 Maddie- O/H Swinton Anderson

Rj-#15 Webster O/H Jane Dunn

Jams-8,18,23

Congrats To All!!!

Open Was Still Running, But Should Finish Tonight.....I Will Try And Get Callbacks And Post Them.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

WAY TA GO Mike and Larry YAHOOOOOO


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Ken and Gary on finishing Jack's first Qual!!

Barb


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Way to go Mike and Larry! another QAA chessie!

Juli


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Keith, Wes, and Greg. Team Tremblin Earth had a great day!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo Mike and Larry!!!!! 2nd in Qual.... just AWESOME! So proud of you guys!
Diane and Steve


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Mike!!! I am so happy for you & Larry!! Hope this is an excuse for the girlfriend to let you eat "bad food"!! 

See ya!!

M & Finn


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge congrats to my training pards for 4th and RJ in the Q! Plus the 2nd place winner of the Q is "Kind of" a relative of my Chessie. Indy is jealous that he did not get to go this week!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 2nd Series

1,3,4,5,6,13,14,15,16,18,21,22,27,28,31,32,35,37,40,42,43,44,45


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks To The 3rd Series

2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,17

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks To The 4th Series

2,5,6,7,9,10,13,14,15,17

10 Total


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Juli H said:


> Way to go Mike and Larry! another QAA chessie!
> 
> Juli



Congratulations!! Mike..and "Larry"... QAA  

Hope you enjoyed "bad food" regards, 

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1st- #6 Rosie H/Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
2nd-#7 Tips H/Mike Ough O/Travis Griffith
3rd-#15 Buddy H/Mike Ough O/Jerald Kamphuis
4th-#13 Buddy H/Mike Ough O/Mike Ballezzi

RJ- #2 Big Boy O/H Clint Joyner

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

"1st- #6 Rosie H/Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little"

Way to go Ken!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. It's not the open or amat but I am very happy.But as many know I dug my dog and myself into a hole last year and I sent my dog out this winter to Chris Locklear. He first dug my dog out of the hole and then pulled me out when I went down to train with him for a week before the trial. Chris did the work I just stood at the line. Chris was everything and more that I would expect of a pro. Thanks Chris.

Also can someone tell Keith Farmer That guy who went up to him and said I'm watching you didn't watch enough. But next year tell him at Rocky Point I will watch him more carefully at the open.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Ken, Mike and Clint.

John Lash


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Still no AM report??


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 16, 2009)

Downeast HRC Am Results are
1st Streak Bill goldstein [qualifies for Natl Am]
2nd Doc Ann Marshall 
3rd Bennie Mark Menzies
4th Cane John Thomas
RJ China Andrea Meise
J Blue Bill Goldstein


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: 1st--Sly--Gary Unger 
2nd--Charlie--Alan Pleasant(Qual. Natl Open)
3rd--Jerrylee--Lyn Dubose
4th--Fizz--Alan Pleasant
Res. Jam-Bart(Alan P) Jams--Filly(Chris Bishop), Cap(Rick M), Diesel (Alan P)


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Downeast HRC Am Results are
> 1st Streak Bill goldstein [qualifies for Natl Am]
> 2nd Doc Ann Marshall
> 3rd Bennie Mark Menzies
> ...


Congrats To Dr. Goldstein and Streak you guys have had 2 great weekend hope it keeps up for you


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Brenda said:


> DERBY RESULTS
> 
> 1st- #6 Rosie H/Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
> 2nd-#7 Tips H/Mike Ough O/Travis Griffith
> ...


Congrats all. 

Congrats Ken, Brenda and Rosie on your win. Brenda... hope Clint gave you the banner.

Barb


----------

